# FASHIONABLE Wide Width Shoes?! HELP!



## Ivy (Sep 7, 2011)

I am having the absolute worst time trying to find fashionable wide width shoes to fit me. I wear a size 10.5, so it's a struggle enough as it is. Then throw in the wide width factor, and it's impossible. I've been to every store in my town and looked all over online and cannot find anything. I have a few pairs from Payless, but they're not supportive like I need. I'm starting a new job in a very fancy establishment and need to look the part, while still being able to be on my feet for long periods of time. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

My wife wears a 10 wide and we got her some really cute shoes from Lane Bryant, we caught a sale. Sometimes she can get lucky at Payless or Walmart but it usually requires trying on every pair in the store for a couple of weeks until something nice comes in.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 7, 2011)

You really need to first be OK not going to Payless and spending a good chunck of money on some shoes. I wear an 11 W so I'm familiar. Some brands that I am fond of - Born, Clarks, Sofft, Sanita. 

If there is a higher end shoe store or even a Nordstrom's by you give them a look, try on shoes and you'll be amazed at how comfortable they are.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 7, 2011)

Ivy said:


> I am having the absolute worst time trying to find fashionable wide width shoes to fit me. I wear a size 10.5, so it's a struggle enough as it is. Then throw in the wide width factor, and it's impossible. I've been to every store in my town and looked all over online and cannot find anything. I have a few pairs from Payless, but they're not supportive like I need. I'm starting a new job in a very fancy establishment and need to look the part, while still being able to be on my feet for long periods of time. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks so much ladies!



try Munro American - they have some really sturdy and good shoes. Stylish ---- some are and some are scary as hell - I would start with searching Zappos and Nordstroms and then see what they have in wide and go from there. 

good luck


----------



## BCBeccabae (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Shoes/Flats.jsp

That might be too obvious, though :3 I noticed they don't have half sizes, but they do offer a lot of different shoes in wide widths.
Have you tried google shopping and just typed in your size and preferences? 
Also;
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...=womens+shoes+10.5W&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 8, 2011)

My mom swears by Naturalizer for shoes of the nicer type shoe. I'm a flip flop or tennies kind of girl but my mom's a bbw with size 11 feet. It looks like they go to a 12 extra wide on their website. 
Zappos has a search function for size and stuff. There are also free returns. My brother buys all his jogging shoes there because of the easy returns.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)

Zappos is going to be your best bet, only place that really has wide, and extra wide widths. Torrid does make their shoes roomie, but unless you get on eBay you might be out of luck because of the season.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 8, 2011)

I have short wide feet, so also have a hard time. If you have a Marshalls nearby, check it out. They often have high end shoes in wide in the smallest and largest sizes.

Also, I have no idea where you are located, but see if you have a store named Suit City. They carry non-conservative suits and shoes for men, but every store I've ever been in had a small section of womens dress shoes in large wide sizes at ridiculously low prices.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have suuuuper wide feet. I've always had an issue with them. Add to that I'm a size 11 sometimes 12 and its a hunt to find a shoe! I usually have good luck with Avenue shoes. Their flats have usually always fit me, and lasted a while. I have at least 5 pairs from them and they are cute, comfy and wide! I recommend going to an Avenue near you and trying them out. Most of the usual big girl stores I have had luck with shoes. As long as they aren't too constricting on my foot, or strappy because I tend to have issues with those. Most flats fit though. I have a few flats from Torrid also, and have had luck at Lane Bryant too (And they have some very cute shoes if you can find them) though I feel like the ones from Avenue are more roomy. The issue I do have with flats is if your standing for a while, there is NO support and it can really hurt your arches. I recommend a good cushion insert like the Dr Sholes gel ones. 

Good luck, I know how frustrating it is to shop for shoes with wide feet!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a big fan of www.onlineshoes.com. You can narrow the search by size, they have free ground shipping, and they fairly regularly have discount codes available. Their prices are usually better than Zappo's and they carry much of the same inventory. They have everything from W to 4E, but get less and less trendy the wider you go (true everywhere of course).


----------



## Isa (Sep 8, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> You really need to first be OK not going to Payless and spending a good chunck of money on some shoes. I wear an 11 W so I'm familiar. Some brands that I am fond of - Born, Clarks, Sofft, Sanita.
> 
> If there is a higher end shoe store or even a Nordstrom's by you give them a look, try on shoes and you'll be amazed at how comfortable they are.



Don't forget about Nordstrom's Rack, it's their outlet store and sometimes you can find great deals there. 

A close friend is a 13W and she swears by Avenue shoes, that is pretty much the only place she shops as they only sell wides.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a devotee of Zappos. I was looking at boots yesterday and noticed they have extra wide calf boots. I am more of a 10 1/2, too, but I just go up to 11. Most styles go up to 11 now, so it really opens up your options and they will be a little more roomy.

If you choose regular shipping, they usually upgrade you to next day for free. Plus if you don't like them, you can send them back for free, too.


----------



## olwen (Sep 9, 2011)

I made this post a while ago about shoes. It sucks that it's so hard to find wide width and super wide width shoes that are comfortable and stylish. Ivy, if worse comes to worse, maybe you could go into the men's section of a shoe place and get a pair of utilitarian black leather lace up shoes. If you wear longish pants the cuffs will cover the laces and they will sorta look like you are wearing boots.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 9, 2011)

What width do you wear, Ivy? I have found a couple of ballet flat types from Walking Cradles that come in 10.5 and WW. Not sure if ballet flats qualify as cute in your world, but they do in mine, comparatively speaking (12WW here)!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got an Avenue catalog in the mail and they had some great shoes. Here are new coupon codes if you decide to shop them online.

AV111213
Free Shipping over $75

AV1112208
$20 off $75
$30 off $100
$50 off $150


----------



## MaryClaire (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Zappos too and Shoebuy but believe it or not I've had a TON of luck with the DSW website (dsw.com) Lots of cute wide width shoes and sign up for their shoe club (I don't remember what they call it) but you get points for money off. 
Really a nice selection and you can search for wide width shoes only!


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 10, 2011)

MaryClaire said:


> *I'm a big fan of Zappos too and Shoebuy but believe it or not I've had a TON of luck with the DSW website (dsw.com) Lots of cute wide width shoes and sign up for their shoe club (I don't remember what they call it) but you get points for money off. *
> Really a nice selection and you can search for wide width shoes only!



What what WHAT??? I can't believe no one told me about this until now!! :bow:

I need some cute neutral or brown flats.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 10, 2011)

Nordstroms Rack carries a nice selection of quality shoes in cute styles for large wide feet.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks so much everyone! lots of suggestions to work with. i tried avenue, but i cant wear their flats.  the 10s are too small and the 11s are too big.

i am going to try nordstrom and nordstrom rack. i've had luck there before, but they totally slipped my mind this time! 

i'm definitely trying to stay away from payless/walmart/torrid. their shoes are cute and fit, but they dont give me any support. 

i think i just need a WW.. but i don't know. i should maybe get my feet sized when i go to nordstrom. i think they do that? 

zappos failed me. i can't find anything there that looks like what i'm looking for. i swear, fat feet are the hardest part of a fat body to shop for! 

i also just found out that i'm allowed to wear jeans to work as long as they're clean and "well styled." so, that might make this shoe hunt easier.

thanks again for all the help! i knew i could count on dimensions to help me out with this.


----------



## olwen (Sep 11, 2011)

Ivy said:


> thanks so much everyone! lots of suggestions to work with. i tried avenue, but i cant wear their flats.  the 10s are too small and the 11s are too big.
> 
> i am going to try nordstrom and nordstrom rack. i've had luck there before, but they totally slipped my mind this time!
> 
> ...



Hope you find the perfect pair of shoes. Also, IMO, well styled jeans means trouser style. I've got five pairs of jeans at the moment, one of which is trouser style and I def wear those the most exactly because the lines are clean, the cuffs are just the right length and width and everything I pair them with looks good. You can go from day to night with the addition of a cute jacket or shrug over whatever shirt you wear.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ivy said:


> thanks so much everyone! lots of suggestions to work with. i tried avenue, but i cant wear their flats.  the 10s are too small and the 11s are too big.
> 
> i am going to try nordstrom and nordstrom rack. i've had luck there before, but they totally slipped my mind this time!
> 
> ...



For sure Nordstrom's will size your feet. Nordstrom's Rack has "large sizes" events for shoes and if you sign up you will be notified when they are going on. They are hit or miss for me but it IS fun to actually walk into a store and be able to try on multiple pairs of shoes. LOL. Best of luck!


----------



## Isa (Sep 12, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> For sure Nordstrom's will size your feet. Nordstrom's Rack has "large sizes" events for shoes and if you sign up you will be notified when they are going on. They are hit or miss for me but it IS fun to actually walk into a store and be able to try on multiple pairs of shoes. LOL. Best of luck!



Exactly! I never knew about The Rack until a shoe salesperson at Nordstrom proper mentioned it to me. I almost cried upon first sight at the rows of 12's. The majority of the shoes were not styles I could wear but it was still wonderful just to see more than one or two shoes in my size in a store that was not Payless.


----------



## Juicy Pear (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't have an answer, but I appreciate the answers given. I need an extra wide size 9. I can't even find women's shoes at Payless to fit me. I've been wearing men's shoes for years.


----------



## khrestel (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank god I'm not the only one with shoe problems. I just got my first mail ordered pair of boots (I've been suspicious to try before) from Evans and I absolutely love them. I think I'm done even trying to shop in local stores. Tho I do occassionally find some Clarks, Arts and El Naturalistas that fit but often even if they were wide enough less open models are too low.


----------

